# These foods high in Magnesium: Nuts Bananas



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Nuts are high in magnesium, yet they're considered constipating (though I find that if taken in textures or combo's that render them more digestible, they're OK.So, how does one reconcile the fact that a constipating food such as nuts is high in magnesium? After all, magnesium is supposed to be a laxative.Is it because it's not chelated?A comment had been made about chocolate being good for constipation because it's high in magnesium.While I agree (from experience) that certain forms of chocolate, such as fudge grahams with sweet tea, are very regulating, I still wonder whether it's because it has magnesium, or some other factor.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

what kind of nuts?


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's a table showing Magnesium Food Sources. It will show the levels of magnesium in nuts. http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/supplements/magn.html#table


----------

